# Space: 1999 - Eagle Transporter



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Just when you thought it was safe to go back in the water. I'm BAAAAAACK. I've had work and personal stuff keeping me from being my normal self out in the online world but perhaps things are back to normal now. We'll see. I also do not return empty handed...

Modeling is finsihed so just down to the texturing now.
 
 


And here is a hi-res dorsal orthographic...


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: Beau-ti-ful !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm getting the urge to go buy brass tube ya know 
Gorgeous work !


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Great work!

The Eagle truly looks like real space hardware. Timeless design.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Awesome! You are the best!
I am glad you are back, and I missed seeing you around.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

I love the Eagle! That is amazing. How many polygons?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Impressive work as always, welcome back, and thanks again for that moire' pattern!


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Outstanding. And I love that hi-res view. Any chance of getting more hi-res ortho views?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Absolutely beautiful! How long 'til I can purchase the styrene version?


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

What's that arrow in the rear view? Attacked by space-indians?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I am guessing, that is where to stand, to test the rocket motors.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks for all the kind words. And have I ever mentioned that I texturing is a pain in the rumproast?


JGG1701 said:


> :thumbsup: Beau-ti-ful !!! :thumbsup:





Raytheon said:


> I'm getting the urge to go buy brass tube ya know
> Gorgeous work !


From what I've seen it would take almost as long to make the jigs as it would to cut and shape all that tubing. No thank you. That's why I'm glad I deal in pixels.


CessnaDriver said:


> Great work!
> 
> The Eagle truly looks like real space hardware. Timeless design.


Yes indeed. Apart from the atmospheric aspects show in the show this vehicle could actually function as a moon/space transport.


Lloyd Collins said:


> Awesome! You are the best!
> I am glad you are back, and I missed seeing you around.


Hardly the best by friend but I am glad to be back.


KUROK said:


> I love the Eagle! That is amazing. How many polygons?


Polycount is around 310,000 (give or take). I don't have it open at the moment or I'd give you an exact count but that's pretty close.


PhilipMarlowe said:


> Impressive work as always, welcome back, and thanks again for that moire' pattern!


No sweat, glad I could help in some small way.


jheilman said:


> Outstanding. And I love that hi-res view. Any chance of getting more hi-res ortho views?


Oh yes, when things are a little farther along with the textures I'll be creating a full set of 5000px wide orthos.


Zombie_61 said:


> Absolutely beautiful! How long 'til I can purchase the styrene version?


While not to the Four Mad Men level of accuracy   I think you can purchase any of several styrene versions that are floating around out there. If you wait for me to come out with one, I'm afraid you'll be waiting awhile.


terryr said:


> What's that arrow in the rear view? Attacked by space-indians?


Exactly correct. Although I prefer to call them Space-******.


Lloyd Collins said:


> I am guessing, that is where to stand, to test the rocket motors.


Yeah, that too. The text the motors switch is back there somewhere. But wear an extra pair of socks or something 'cuz it's liable to get warm back there.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow!! Dude you're insane.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Me? Nah, not compared to this guy I know who hour upon hour placing little vinyl Sovereign windows on his model...

...and then proceeded to remove them again.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Massively cool!


----------



## Eagle (Oct 9, 2004)

I missed that dorsal orthographic over on the Eagle forum - it's amazing!

Keep up the great work! 
---------------------------------------------------
*www.eagletransporter.com* - *Win Studio Scale Eagle worth £399.99 - DAYS TO GO!!!*


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

4MM, you always do great work and you seem to always model my childhood favorites. Nice job!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks everyone. And now...

........FINI!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Your Eagle looks fantastic. One of these days I've got to get some 3D rendering software and start learning how to do this stuff! How much time did you put into this project?


Four Mad Men said:


> Apart from the atmospheric aspects in the show this vehicle could actually function as a moon/space transport.


I believe the original concept was that the Eagles were meant to operate in the hard vacuum of space. The aerodynamic (more-or-less) nosecone could serve as a detachable lifeboat for the crew in case a malfunction occured in orbit (around Earth? Mars?). The show's writers, however, had the Eagles making planetary landings and takeoffs through an atmosphere, something they were clearly not designed to do. But then, the entire show was so scientifically preposterous, it made _Star Trek_ look like a documentary.


terryr said:


> What's that arrow in the rear view? Attacked by space-indians?





Four Mad Men said:


> Exactly correct. Although I prefer to call them Space-******.


Don't you mean Space Native Americans?


Eagle said:


> I missed that dorsal orthographic over on the Eagle forum - it's amazing!


The Eagle Forum? When did Phyllis Schlafly take up model building?


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Fantasatic Job as Always.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent! I like the small original additions here and there. Great work!


----------



## Eagle (Oct 9, 2004)

Sweet! :thumbsup: 
*www.eagletransporter.com* ••• *Eagle Transporter Discussion Forum*


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Awesome! The details are beautiful. I don't think I have ever seen it looking so WOW!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Again, thanks everyone.

So as a recap, this mesh was started on 4/16. With all modeling complete (except service and engine module greebles) on 5/16. Texturing and greebles complete today, 7/16. Of course it wasn't all working on this as I've got all the normal real life distractions as everyone else. I always threaten to keep better track of the actual hours invovled... but never do.

So, enough talk... renders (Each thumbnail links to a 5000 px wide render). Enjoy...

 

 

 

_Note: Due to a technical issue the ventral view will be up a little later and the port view is due for a re-render._


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Gorgeous!!!! You do good work :thumbsup:

I especially like the colorful greeblie detail inside the cages--great touch!


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Time to get back on those meds my friend...

Fantastic work, as always.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

You are just too good to us. Many thanx for the hi-res orthos of one of my favorite ships. :thumbsup:


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

4MM, great job! I hadn't see the image with the moon in the background. Yoink!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm glad you like it. Maybe the orthos can serve as some form of reference for you plastic types  

I'm off the boards (and without Blender) for a few days so I'm going to need those meds Phil. Three days without Blender, not sure how that will go. Good thing I've got a supply of Porter waiting for me.

See you in a few.
4MM


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Started work on the laboratory pod:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Incredible job!

BTWay, I'm halfway through molding the bottom of the Galileo core.

I'm going to need at least another gallon of silicon RTV rubber to do the top half.

After molding the outside of the bottom half of the Galileo, I turned it over to find that some of the thin sheeting I had used to level off and make the floor perfectly flat had bubbled up and seperated, apparently as a reaction to the rubber cement I used to attach to the bottom floor of the mold.

I thought Elmer's rubber cement didn't adversely react to pretty much anything...  

It's got me thoroughly confused as to why that happened.

So when I get home tonight I have to finish redoing some of the inside floors/walls before finishing the second half of the mold.

But that should be doable by late late tonight.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the troubles. It's always something isn't it. I look forward to seeing pictures when you get it all sorted out!

Update with some corrections. The radii of the transitions were too big so I scaled them down and corrected the panel pattern.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Another beauty! 

Chuck, hang in there, you will get it.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks Lloyd. I hope to get more done tonight but not sure if I will. There's always next week though (which I'm hoping is better than the previous week).


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I hope next week is better,too!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Can't seem to remember that week, but this past week was a big fat hairy bear! Sat down and made some progress on the lab module...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks. Panels, and panels, and panels, and p... well you get the idea. I tightened up the spacing between the existing (side) panels. A few more details topside and I can get the underside modeled. So, one more session should see modeling complete on this module. Texturing should be fun.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Looking at your renders, and my, at this moment doing scratch building, see no problem making this. 
Never asked, but how much research material do you have on Space:1999? 
With DVDs, internet, magazines,and books, I should not have problem doing the different Eagles.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I've got about 62+ megabytes of images on Space: 1999. Some screen shots, but mostly pictures of filming miniatures and replicas thereof. I'd love to see you take on a scratchbuilt Eagle Lloyd. C'mon, you know you want to.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I would love to, about 18 inches long. Remind me in a couple of years from now.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I can't remember what I'm supposed to do 5 minutes from now and you expect me to remember in two years? I'm afraid you'll just have to do it now.

The underside of the Lab Module (and Eagle for that matter).


And the almost finished topside


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

It looks perfect, 4MM!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Magnificent! :thumbsup: I really go for the details!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

One (1) untextured laboratory module:
 

And just because I can... Season 3, Episode 1:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Great teaser for Season 3. We are going to get one of your famous Orthos?


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

In the fullness of time, yes. Still need to texture the lab.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Your are so good to us. :thumbsup:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I would love to, about 18 inches long. Remind me in a couple of years from now.


OK, here is your reminder. How's the progress?

Back from the bowels of my computer and made some progress the past few days...



Un textured but otherwise complete.


And then there's the cargo pod:







These canisters were made and textured quickly. They will be re-done but wanted to fill the pod with _something_.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It is so good to see you and your work back here, I missed you.

Probably like you, life got in the way to my plans of an 18" one. Thanks for the reminder, you did follow up. Maybe the 12" one will have to do.


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

Almost three years! What's the record for returning-to-old-topics on this board?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I'd forgotten how good your work is on this project!!

I'm coming back to this thread and downloading your pics for reference!!

It's been about as long since I've been working on three different Eagles so I can use the references for sure!


----------

